# σφοντύλι



## Ancolie

"Το εργαστήριο ζωγραφικής είταν άδειο. Ο Λεωνής ετοίμασε το καβαλέτο του (…) πασπάτεψε τα κάρβουνά του και τα σφοντύλια του"…
Και πιο κάτω ·
"Πήρε το σφοντύλι κι άρχισε να κάνει μουντζούρες"


----------



## Eltheza

Καλημέρα, Ancolie!

I found this:

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...a/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=σφοντύλι&dq=

It may be 'spindle' in English (in French: broche? fuseau?)

However, 'spindle' doesn't seem to fit the context.


----------



## Ancolie

Γεια σου, Ελθεζα, αυτό το βρήκα κι εγώ αλλά…ο Λεωνής είναι ένα αγόρι 17 ετών που ασχολείται με την ζωγραφιά.


----------



## sotos

I would expect the w. κοντύλι ( a kind of pencil made of lead, used in olden times by pupils to write on blackboards).  σφοντύλι could be  a corrupted κοντύλι.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ !


----------



## Eltheza

Ancolie said:


> Γεια σου, Ελθεζα, αυτό το βρήκα κι εγώ αλλά…ο Λεωνής είναι ένα αγόρι 17 ετών που ασχολείται με την ζωγραφιά.



Ναι, το κατάλαβα αυτό κι' εγώ!

Ευτυχώς, ο *sotos *μας έχει διαφωτίσει!


----------



## sotos

sotos said:


> I would expect the w. κοντύλι ( a kind of pencil made of lead, used in olden times by pupils to write on blackboards).  σφοντύλι could be  a corrupted κοντύλι.


Thinking twice about this, I believe that there is a reason  that could bring together κοντύλι and σφοντυλι in folk speak: They are both heavy and made of a material like stone or metal. I have a distant memory of a κοντύλι that I saw when I was little (ages ago), and I remember it was something between a stone and metalic lead, without wood around. Probably an alloy. Σφοντύλια are usually made of heavy materials, like stone, ceramic and, in machinery, iron.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ για " thinking twice" ! Τώρα, θυμάμαι κι εγώ κάτι σαν αυτό που λες, σαν ένα μολύβι που το "μέσο" ( το μολύβδό ) θα ήταν όλο το μολύβι…But this was ages and ages ago !


----------



## Ancolie

Στα γαλλικά, το όνομα του είναι mine de plomb ou graphite.


----------

